# Charlie Miller: Safari auf Mac wird beim PWN2OWN zuerst fallen



## Newsfeed (6 März 2009)

Der Gewinner des berüchtigten Hacker-Wettbewerbs PWN2OWN, Charlie Miller, orakelt, dass Safari auf dem Mac zuerst gehackt werde. Seine Konkurrenten sind Internet Explorer 8, Firefox und Google Chrome auf Windows 7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

